# 2013-2014 NHL Thread.....Play-off time!!



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well Hockey is back and since the Canucks get to start it off with Sharks tonite :bigsmile: now is a good time as any to start a NHL thread. 
Now even though the majority of members here are Canuck fans, we are NOT all Canucks fans on this forum lol. So all hockey fans and most comments are welcome here (excluding Go Canucks Go lol ) but please try to keep things civil. lol Don't want too see a bunch of unfriendly bashing here. It's only a game, so lets keep things fun and in good taste.

Moving on, should be interesting with with the new changes this season SO lets get it on!!! Good luck to everyone & their fav team. 
I see the Leafs are 2-0-0 already, not wasting any time ...eh Mike? The Canucks game should be interesting tonite. Not a good record with my Sharks lately. They have got beaten in the last 12 meetings....can they break that tonite? I hope not lol but good luck anyway.

Here is a couple useful links to keep up with things:

NHL.com: NHL.com - The National Hockey League

Current division standings: 2013-2014 Division Standings Standings - NHL.com - Standings
current league standings: 2013-2014 League Standings Standings - NHL.com - Standings

oh ....before I forget.......


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

hmmm how can I mock *A* sharks fan(lol) with keeping things civil??  Canucks rock! ( there! I did not say go canucks go lol). I'm very excited about the first regular season game.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

i got thornton and marleau in pools they better perform..


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*NP*: I hope they do too :bigsmile:



jhj0112 said:


> hmmm how can I mock *A* sharks fan(lol) with keeping things civil??  Canucks rock! ( there! I did not say go canucks go lol). I'm very excited about the first regular season game.


lol there's more than one of us here...Im just the loudest & proudest lol 
Let see ....how does a Canuck fan mock a Shark fan? Well we could go back to the 2013 playoffs....o0h wait, that wont work...the Canucks were out in 4 games lol So maybe you could just go back to the short season...oops darn that won't work either....since the Sharks won every meeting last season. So in the Canucks last 12 or so meetings with the Sharks, they have won 0 out of 12. I'd say you better win tonites game(which wouldn't surprise me) .... otherwise figuring out how to mock (civil or uncivil) *A *Shark fan will be a waste of your time and energy lol


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

hahahahahahahahahahaha good one! I have met(?)/ talked to 2 sharks fans. one was in germany ( yes i was very surprised), the other one is you  when I was in san jose for work related reason, they were more excited about 49ers making superbowl.. 
believe or not some did not even know there is a hockey team called sharks in their town lol OUR support to lovely Canucks can't be matched with sharks fan's. effox!!! I need your support lol



Diztrbd1 said:


> *NP*: I hope they do too :bigsmile:
> 
> lol there's more than one of us here...Im just the loudest & proudest lol
> Let see ....how does a Canuck fan mock a Shark fan? Well we could go back to the 2013 playoffs....o0h wait, that wont work...the Canucks were out in 4 games lol So maybe you could just go back to the short season...oops darn that won't work either....since the Sharks won every meeting last season. So in the Canucks last 12 or so meetings with the Sharks, they have won 0 out of 12. I'd say you better win tonites game(which wouldn't surprise me) .... otherwise figuring out how to mock (civil or uncivil) *A *Shark fan will be a waste of your time and energy lol


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Come on you hockey fans - I still need one more GM for my BCA Fantasy NHL League. The draft is this Sunday at 8 pm and everything else you need to know about the league is in the first post here:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/2013-14-bca-fantasy-nhl-league-58322/


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

well... it's just one game but ouch! -.- ok John.. go ahead lol I will take it this time...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> Come on you hockey fans - I still need one more GM for my BCA Fantasy NHL League. The draft is this Sunday at 8 pm and everything else you need to know about the league is in the first post here:
> 
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/2013-14-bca-fantasy-nhl-league-58322/


Not bad enough your a Boston fan, now ya spammin' my thread? lol Just messing with you Bob :bigsmile: 
Tomorrow is the deadline for anyone wanting to join



jhj0112 said:


> well... it's just one game but ouch! -.- ok John.. go ahead lol I will take it this time...


lol I think just being a Canucks fan is painful enough ....no need to rub it in....yet :bigsmile: Besides that the Canucks and Sharks have far too much in common lol
Was a good game and actually had me a lil concerned till the Sharks went into overdrive in the 3rd period


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol funny stuff...Hertl definitely had a good night....hope they can repeat that games outcome tonite :bigsmile:


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

This is off topic as it's only mildly NHL related, but I figured I'd post this any how being as it is hockey related... I saw it on my brother's twitter account, as he follows them.

First of all I just want to state that I don't support wars, especially ones where we've been blatantly lied to about prior and during, however I do support the troops, and I'm glad to see they're receiving a little more support when they return home.

There's a group called Hockey Saves. They encourage returning vets to play hockey with people who shared similar circumstances and conditions as themselves. They're the only ones who can truly understand what they've gone through, and what they're going through after returning from abroad, whether it be a peace mission, relieve effort or an all out war. They're able to hang out and play in hockey teams, and participate in a therapeutic manner, and it seems like it's continuing to gain traction. My brother reported about them which caught my attention almost a year ago.

They've recently grown big enough to validate registering as a non-profit organization, and the NHL just donated them their own jerseys. Hockey players have been donating them equipment and shwag, as well as set up bigger games for them, and it's meant a great deal to them.

There's an article featured on NHL.com about the Hockey Saves program here. Give it a gander if you're interested.

I just think it's really cool that the NHL did that, it wasn't a huge gesture, but it means a lot to them.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Darn, dont get to see the game till after the football game is over? Thanks alot Snet, gonna suck watching the game thru NHL.com..... have to delete my cookies every 3 minutes and refresh the browser every time to watch the first 2 periods! lol Could atleast let another regular network air it if they can't cover the whole thing!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Wonder if disabled flash\browser cookies would prevent that issue from happening, or if it'd just prevent you from viewing it in the first place.

There's probably a firefox privacy addon that would automate the removal of cookies after a duration.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Darn, dont get to see the game till after the football game is over? Thanks alot Snet, gonna suck watching the game thru NHL.com..... have to delete my cookies every 3 minutes and refresh the browser every time to watch the first 2 periods! lol Could atleast let another regular network air it if they can't cover the whole thing!


The entire game starting at 7 pm is on the Sportsnet One companion station - on SHAW that's channel 302 ( HD version ) or channel 326 ( SD version ).


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Might want to check out "BetterPrivacy 1.68" addon. It's got a timer for flash based cookies, if you set it to 1 minute, that might do the trick.

Still sucks that SportsNet doesn't have full game coverage, but it might work for NHL.com to make it less painful to watch.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bob I seen that but unfortunately I don't have either one of those

Chris Dunno I will have to give it a try. I should just pay $150 for the NHL GameCenter LIVE subscription and be able to see all the games. But if I could afford that right now Id have just gone to the game lol as it stands now you get a 3 minute freeview, thats why I have to delete everything and refresh every 3 minutes....pain in the butt I tell ya but I do it with alot of Shark games lol Kept missing all the darn goals the other night because of it. Maybe I will have to go to the pub and watch the first half... though probably wont be good to be there the last half, sporting my jersey, *if* the Sharks win again lol
I think it's crap for snet to take on a 10 year contract for Canucks games and not show the whole game. There are alot of Thurs night games for the Canucks gonna be affected by that. Not everyone can afford the SD or HD stuff, even if I could Im not one who needs it that bad to pay a premium.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

My guess is that they're using flash cookies, not a browser based one (alone anyways). Too many people are aware of how to reset browser cookies, even government sites use flash cookies now.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Bob I seen that but unfortunately I don't have either one of those
> 
> I think it's crap for snet to take on a 10 year contract for Canucks games and not show the whole game. There are alot of Thurs night games for the Canucks gonna be affected by that. Not everyone can afford the SD or HD stuff, even if I could Im not one who needs it that bad to pay a premium.


Aren't those 2 channels ( 302 and 326 ) free for all SHAW subscribers ???? I'm pretty sure that if you get Sportsnet then you should be getting these channels too.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

they may be.. but when I go to those channels it says you have to subscribe to them plus you would have to get the appropriate box...all about the money these days


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got the 500gb hd pvr, don't remember what DCT model it is, but I'm getting an error code, not even the subscription notice, lol.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> they may be.. but when I go to those channels it says you have to subscribe to them plus you would have to get the appropriate box...all about the money these days





effox said:


> I've got the 500gb hd pvr, don't remember what DCT model it is, but I'm getting an error code, not even the subscription notice, lol.


Well I know for sure that I get both these channels and right now I'm getting the " One Moment Please - This Channel Should Be Available Shortly " message. Remember that outside an occasional Canucks game that these 2 channels are always completely blank so the message I'm getting makes sense. The pre-game show starts at 6:30 so you guys should check and I'm fairly certain that you will both get the game.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

well no more you need a subscription message is showing on 326, but no pregame show either. However there is a frozen pic of what appears to be a SN background....might get lucky when the game starts


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

John, you should be able to get those sportsnet one if you get snet. ( both telus and shaw). Call them.. That's what i did . They don't do anything until people complain lol


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> well no more you need a subscription message is showing on 326, but no pregame show either. However there is a frozen pic of what appears to be a SN background....might get lucky when the game starts


If you can now see the SN logo then you will be getting the game. Helluva pre-game show though. :lol:


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

awww now I wanna see that too lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wooooo Hooooooo! in business now! Thank God! I so didn't wanna have to go thru the normal routine lol


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> awww now I wanna see that too lol


I was kidding - all I was getting was the logo too.



Diztrbd1 said:


> Wooooo Hooooooo! in business now! Thank God! I so didn't wanna have to go thru the normal routine lol


I thought you would get it. I seem to remember that when SHAW first made these channels available that you had to subscribe to a certain channel package to get them but after the crap hit the fan about that decision they made the channels available to everybody with digital TV.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol that's what I get for not joining the fantasy thing eh? I thought we had gotten it before too, glad crap hit the fan lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

jhj0112 said:


> John, you should be able to get those sportsnet one if you get snet. ( both telus and shaw). Call them.. That's what i did . They don't do anything until people complain lol


Knowing my roommate , the bill is probably late anyway and wouldn't do any good to complain lol


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

umm. I always pay my bill late lol



Diztrbd1 said:


> Knowing my roommate , the bill is probably late anyway and wouldn't do any good to complain lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gonna be a good game today in Van...my money is on the Leafs tho lol


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Gonna be a good game today in Van...my money is on the Leafs tho lol


Or is that my money? =) hehe


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol it`s imaginary....if had has actual money to bet I wouldn't put it on that game. I`d put it on a team guaranteed to win...like SJ or Colorado lol


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I want the Canucks to win tonight, but even with the losing streak the sharks are on, I really don't have faith that we can beat them at home. Anyone else feel this way after losing 11 (I think) in a row to the sharks.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish I could say I felt the same lol but after the Sharks lost their last 3 games, 2 being at home and one being against the worst team in the league, I said earlier today it wouldn't surprise me if the Canucks beat them tonight. Judging by the score and the fact the Canucks are playing great while the Sharks are playing crappy....I'd say the odds are in the Canucks favour. Will be an interesting 3rd period. Not sure how many games it's been but the last time they beat the Sharks was in the 2011-2012 season.


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Yay, the Vancouver feed back!! It was funny how incredulous the Panthers play by play guys were that their team was playing well. I would argue their success has more to do with us playing poorly&#128512;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Anybody catch the Buffalo OT GWG goal Monday night ???? Definitely one of the weirdest goals I've ever seen.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely the weirdest one I have ever seen. I don't think that should have even been considered a goal. Then again Buffalo needs some kind of miracle to get out of last place lol


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Definitely the weirdest one I have ever seen. I don't think that should have even been considered a goal. *Then again Buffalo needs some kind of miracle to get out of last place* lol


I'd rather see Buffalo get the # 1 pick then have Edmonton get it yet again.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol I was shocked when they beat your boys last week. I think it safe to say Edmonton and Buffalo are gonna finish the season competing for who will not end in last place lol


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol I was shocked when they beat your boys last week.


I was more PO'd than shocked. Regardless of the standings Buffalo always gets up for games against Boston. I guess it comes from all those Adams Division wars in the past.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't decide whether that should be a goal or not  definitely one of the weirdest I've seen.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Stumbled upon this great site which lists every trade in NHL history. This looks like one of those sites that you can easily " waste " an hour or two checking out all the information.

NHL Trade Tracker - History of NHL trades - Fantasy Hockey Analysis


----------

